

Ask HN: Stealth Co-founder? - SABmore

Having recently bootstrapped and launched a workflow SaaS app, my (non-technical) co-founder is working on the marketing of it.  The problem is, his current fulltime job prevents him from being public about his involvement so anything he posts or signs up for is all run through my accounts (i.e. LinkedIn).  While that's all well and good, it adds more administrivia to my plate as I'm left responding to any and all correspondence that comes our way, which takes my focus off of building a solid product.  I knew going into it that he may have to operate on the DL, but I ignored how this may impact me as I've been heads down on the tech side.  Don't get me wrong, I have no problems doing my part to market the app, which I do, it just is seeming less like a 50/50 effort and more on me.<p>I was curious as if anyone else has dealt with and handled a similar situation.  Thanks.
======
clscott
What about his job prevents him from being open about it.

Watch out for IP clauses in his employment contract that mean his employer is
now your uninterested business partner.

~~~
SABmore
He works for a large corporation that prevents him (has him sign a clause)
from having outside businesses. That, plus they are in downsizing mode, so he
figures if they catch wind that he is hoping to eventually leave by having the
side business, this just gives them cause to boot him now.

------
ig1
Why doesn't he just create another account with a pseudonym ?

~~~
SABmore
Fair point. Our only hesitation is that on our website using a pseudonym
wouldn't add much to our credibility as folks using the app want to know more
about us and what we are about so they can feel some sort of confidence in
their purchase.

